# Next glass cleaner?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok guys.Currently using fast glass and not sure if its me but it doesnt do me much justice.

Last night i grabbed an old mf and my moms windoelene....

To be honest it didnt do a bad job CONSIDERING..

- I Used with old mf
- The window wasnt washed.

so i think il try it next time i clean the car and windows properly.

Once iv ran out of fast glass i want to try

Autofinesse crystal glass cleaner
3M glass cleaner
Windolene
or shall i stick to fast glass?

Please vote if you guys recomend any of these


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

3m foam glass cleaner very good and can be had for a very good price if you look in right area. 

Doesn't streak and a can lasts a very long time


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

I just started using the 3m glass cleaner yesterday after buying in so cheap in the 3m sale must say I do like it ....


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Af crystal for me had fast glass previous and a massive improvement streak free all the time


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Like you I used AG fast glass ( got 4 bottles still ) but when was at waxstock and brought some Autofinesse crystal glass cleaner because I saw them do a demo with it on their mini for someone. 

It is excelllent and Il be very surprized if saomething comes along to tempt me to change. Was happy with fast glass but think Autofinesse crystal glass cleaner beats it hands down. 1 wipe and the glass is done! simpleess :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

AF crystal is by far the best from personal experiance and ive used all the above.

3m was a bit messy in some areas but with crystal its a few sprays straight to the mf spread, turn cloth then buff its been perfect even on the inside of the screen its never ledt any streaks.

before










after a wipe with crystal










Dave


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

3m seems popular and sounds a punt if its cheap at tesco so il keep an eye out.Autofinesse seems the favourite and them pictures are impressive.The 1st window seems very dirty and the 2nd picture looks great.

D.taylor -Did you clean that while the marks and dirt was dried on?or did you wash the windows 1st to losen the dirt before applying the autofinesse?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Autofiness crystal gets my vote..


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

on the basis of this thread alone, I've ordered some AF crystal. 

I hope I won't be disappointed - (I was using windowlene before!)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Astonish glass cleaner, 89p and it is very good.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

aeronic said:


> on the basis of this thread alone, I've ordered some AF crystal.
> 
> I hope I won't be disappointed - (I was using windowlene before!)


You won't be I have just ordered 5l from the pro range amazing stuff


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Clearly Menthol or AF Crystal

i love both. Started of with AG and that was good too


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Right...looks like af crystal it will be then . Maby get 3m if i can find it cheap.Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Another vote for Crystal, I was using a glass cleaner for absolutely ages which I swore by, after reading positive reviews on Crystal I decided to give it a try and I'm glad I did, it does a fantastic job with minimal fuss.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Tried Fast Glass and it no doubt me...but seems to cause a great deal of misting up. have dodo jucie clearly menthol to try


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

AF Crystal for the win :thumb:

Well and truly relegated AG Fast Glass to the wife's arsenal of house detailing gear :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoner invisible glass I find works really.really well.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

AF for me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just buy some isopropanol and use that, 99% of the stuff you buy from the manufacturers is IPA based but heavily watered down and shocking value for money. I bought 99% IPA 5l for <£10, diluted to 50% with DI water and I now have 20l of glass cleaner for <£10.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Danny_Leeds said:


> You won't be I have just ordered 5l from the pro range amazing stuff


I've just did exactly this^


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The 3m stuff can be had for about £3.50 even if you only use it for other people's cars you won't regret it


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Got to get crystal based on the pics!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Cif professional is the best I've used. And I've tried loads!

Can be bought in the shops too



Adds protection too. Widows sheet very well!


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

knightstemplar said:


> I've just did exactly this^


Got 
5l crystal
5l imperial 
5l finale 
On its way


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Got
> 5l crystal
> 5l imperial
> 5l finale
> On its way


Now I just wish someone living in Doncaster had done the same, and I could purchase 500ml of each off them. (It's what I do with NikWax Techwash for my coat).


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bartender then AG Glass Polish


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

used fast glass and crystal both and find the crystal superior!

but i think it's the choice of MF that gets to most of it!

since i have my DJ mint merkin MF i never had bad results!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

mr.t said:


> 3m seems popular and sounds a punt if its cheap at tesco so il keep an eye out.Autofinesse seems the favourite and them pictures are impressive.The 1st window seems very dirty and the 2nd picture looks great.
> 
> D.taylor -Did you clean that while the marks and dirt was dried on?or did you wash the windows 1st to losen the dirt before applying the autofinesse?


That's just using crystal. Was mainly dirt, finger prints and water marks but I used no more product than I would normally.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Another thumbs up for auto finesse crystal very good, spray on wipe off with no smears and it really is spray on and one wipe and it's off


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

Angel wax Glas cleaner is very good, better than fast glass IMO


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Crystal all day long :thumb:

3M is a very good foam cleaner also


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Tried more then a few glass cleaners,,most of them were good,but not perfect,
about a year ago i tried lusso glass polish[cleaner],its the best glass cleaner out there,really quality product,go for it,you wont be sorry.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've tried all the ones in your poll and for me 3M Glass Cleaner is the best.

However, Espuma Crystal Green beats them all :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't get on with Fast Glass. and 3M foam got messy and didn't do much in the way of cheaning without smearing. If it's just a clean and not polishing with Gtechniq or sealing I use Permanon ready to use glass cleaner. Quite expensive for what it is but I only need a little of it and always get good results.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Autofiness crystal


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Auto finesse is the clear winner then.Il add that to my next CYC order . thanks guys .


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what ever you choose, I will give you a sample of Orchard Autocare Glass Cleanse to compare it against. Ours is getting great reviews and all you need is a tiny spritz to do the job!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ordered some AF with the 20% code at the weekend along with a load of other goodies


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

slineclean said:


> Like you I used AG fast glass ( got 4 bottles still ) but when was at waxstock and brought some Autofinesse crystal glass cleaner because I saw them do a demo with it on their mini for someone.
> 
> It is excelllent and Il be very surprized if saomething comes along to tempt me to change. Was happy with fast glass but think Autofinesse crystal glass cleaner beats it hands down. 1 wipe and the glass is done! simpleess :thumb:


You see, that's interesting because I found the opposite.
AF Fast Glass smells nicer and I think gave a more easy clean, especially RE the removal of waterspots.

That said, I continue to use AF Crystal beacuse if possible I try and stock to one product range if it does the job 90% as good.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Initially I was pleased with 3M. Hallelujah, NO STREAKS! But, as I later discovered, it doesn’t seem to clean that well, at least not on dirtier parts of glass, like a couple of months of everyday grime accumulated in the corners of the windscreen, couldn’t shift it.

Whatever happened to Finish Kare glass cleaner? Used to be raved about by pros on here. And it dilutes, so works out cheaper than Crystal. Might give that a try, in the mean time, back to AG Glass Polish.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

AF Crystal with a microfibre madness cloud buster is a winning combination :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Auto finesse finale or pure alcohol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Joech92 said:


> Auto finesse finale or pure alcohol


Finale? That good on glass aswel as paint is it?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

AF Crystal has the same contents as 70% IPA rubbing alcohol. By buying this in bulk and adding it to a spray bottle you can get 6 litres for under £20.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I use autobrite direct stuff and it's much better than windolene. not tried AF tho.


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I've found the perfect combination for cleaning glass

Espuma Crystal Green










And just started using these, Regina Blitz paper towels (was on offer at Wilkinson's, 99p a roll)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Vinegar/distilled water mix is my new favourite glass cleaner for exterior glass cleaning:thumb:

Not quite so keen when doing interior glass as the smell lingers & it makes you want fish&chips


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Also using Espuma Crystal Green and personally prefer it to AF Crystal


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Rain x is great, don't buy into the current fads mate


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I use rain x cleaner all.in.one stuff and i find it great for exterior. Use either fast glass or megs glass cleaner fir insides

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

